# early season so far....



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

two weekends down and so far so good. here is a video from our first hunts this year. just two college roommates camping out in our trailer in north dakota!


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like your having some fun! Wish I could join you guys! Nice post.......


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

fun is an understatement! we live for this stuff! we both are flight instructors at the university of north dakota so any time off is devoted to this awesome sport! thanks for the compliments and glad you enjoyed it....plenty more will be on the way. video is a side hobby of mine so its a lot of fun to film hunts although hard to film and shoot good stuff at the same time


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

that was a sweet video!! You were folding some of those geese at what looked to be a long ways!!! What kind of choke tube you use if any? what kinda shells?


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

im shooting an xtrema 2 with a patternmaster long range with kent 3 inch bb shot. my buddy is shooting an sx3 with the same choke tube with winchester 3 inch bb. a couple of the shots were at a longer range but i practiced alot in the off season for shots like that and the camera makes it look farther than i actually think it was. glad you guys are enjoying it cas i sure enjoyed making it! i know alot of people have their own thoughts on videos and i just enjoy making them as an amateur hunter and amateur videographer....counting down the days til next weekend..... :beer:


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't post much on here cuz the replies can be down right nasty! I'm coming up for the NR opener in October and already pumped. Never hunted ducks over fields, but hopin' that's all I do this trip.

Look forward to more of your videos............

Keep 'em comin'


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

ducks should be a ton of fun this year! on opener we hunted a field with two puddles in it and had around 500 mallards flow into non stop all morning even with blinds wide open and us standing there. they literally almost hit us in the back of the head a couple times swooping down. gonna be a great year! and dont worry ill be posting vids all season. parents are getting me a mac computer for graduation and the video programs on there are way better then what i have now so they will only get better! thanks again guys for the compliments...makes me that much more excited to do it all again asap!! :thumb:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

I really enjoyed the Flyover view of the spread. That sure would making finding the birds easier by flying around. also gives you a good look to see how you are set up


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

that flyover is with a radio control airplane that weighs about a pound so any wind and it gets tough. we could fly over with a full size since both of us are flight instructors but thats gets expensive....i have lots of creative ideas for video shots so stay tuned....its that kind of thinking that keeps me up at night when the creative juices are flowing.


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

and we tried a new spread formation this morning...well new to us anyway...and we limited out in 30 minutes on two flocks with two guys. dont know how to explain it but will try to get a diagram of it at somepoint up. brought the birds 10 feet in front of us exactly where we wanted them to land. gotta love it when everything works out how you hoped it would.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

ya i was thinking that was with a radio controlled plane but then i seen you said your were flight instructors so it got my mind rolling. Ya you got to love it when all your hardwork pays off and the birds come in on a string


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Looks Like you guys are having alot of fun, I am also in Grand Forks shooting up some Early Honks! Gotta love this season. Is it always just the 2 of you?


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

usually just the two of us. most other guys arent extreme enough to get up when we do and put in the effort scouting that we do. we do not mess around when it comes to preparation and setups. that being said we love to take out new guys and gals that have never done it before. they just have to do exactly what we tell them too. :wink: most college kids would rather use the weekend to party where we want to hunt! :thumb:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Where are you originaly from?


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

im from washington state. grew up on a dairy farm along the columbia river and just graduated from University of North Dakota and am now flight instructing at the school.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

U the guys that rock the toyota station wagon?


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah thats us...do we know each other?? saw pics of your trailer and that thing is awesome!


----------

